# help with IBS-D



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

I am tired of my IBS-D I am down to drinking only water, I cant eat anything greasy except a couple frys 2 bacon slices and 2 sausages, i cant eat chocolate anymore, i cant drink milk, cant eat cheese, cant eat yogurt, cant eat apples or oranges, i cant eat lasagna, cant eat sloppy joes, can only eat 1 slise of pizza, cant drink any types of juices or sodas, or i flare up and i'm in so much pain it hurts during flareups i cry cause the cramping is sooo bad, i am on amitriptyline 50mg, it works cause if i dont take it i get Diarrhea, I have had so many tests done, my doctor did blood tests, upper GI/xray, ultrasound, a colonoscapy, and the test where they put a scope down your throat into your stomach all negative for anything they didnt find a thing, only fatty liver, which i need to loose 20 pounds, any one have a suggestion for me? I am at the point in tired of it, it seems like when i eat something i can have next thing u know i cant eat it, my doctor told me to live with it, I am asking her to do 1 last test called a HIDA scan cause for some odd reason my body keeps telling me check out my gallbladder even though i tested negative for gallstone on the ultrasound I keep wondering if my gallbladder is causing these symptoms, of really painful cramps and diarrhea, going through all this for almost 3 years now has become very embarrassing, I barley graduated high school cause i missed so much school because of flareups, I get scared of staying at other houses cause i'm embarrassed of spending alot of time in the bathroom when i have flareups, i'm scared of going away from a place where there is a bathroom nearby cause if i flare up i need a bathroom right there, this IBS-D is ruining my life,i see my doctor the day after Christmas, but I was hopping someone here might be able to help me on what medications to ask my doctor to try or what methods they use to help with their flareups can someone please help me? I am only 18 and had this for almost 3 years now.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

is anyone gonna help me? or did i waste my time signing up for this website?


----------



## al. (Dec 21, 2011)

wildhorses said:


> I am tired of my IBS-D I am down to drinking only water, I cant eat anything greasy except a couple frys 2 bacon slices and 2 sausages, i cant eat chocolate anymore, i cant drink milk, cant eat cheese, cant eat yogurt, cant eat apples or oranges, i cant eat lasagna, cant eat sloppy joes, can only eat 1 slise of pizza, cant drink any types of juices or sodas, or i flare up and i'm in so much pain it hurts during flareups i cry cause the cramping is sooo bad, i am on amitriptyline 50mg, it works cause if i dont take it i get Diarrhea, I have had so many tests done, my doctor did blood tests, upper GI/xray, ultrasound, a colonoscapy, and the test where they put a scope down your throat into your stomach all negative for anything they didnt find a thing, only fatty liver, which i need to loose 20 pounds, any one have a suggestion for me? I am at the point in tired of it, it seems like when i eat something i can have next thing u know i cant eat it, my doctor told me to live with it, I am asking her to do 1 last test called a HIDA scan cause for some odd reason my body keeps telling me check out my gallbladder even though i tested negative for gallstone on the ultrasound I keep wondering if my gallbladder is causing these symptoms, of really painful cramps and diarrhea, going through all this for almost 3 years now has become very embarrassing, I barley graduated high school cause i missed so much school because of flareups, I get scared of staying at other houses cause i'm embarrassed of spending alot of time in the bathroom when i have flareups, i'm scared of going away from a place where there is a bathroom nearby cause if i flare up i need a bathroom right there, this IBS-D is ruining my life,i see my doctor the day after Christmas, but I was hopping someone here might be able to help me on what medications to ask my doctor to try or what methods they use to help with their flareups can someone please help me? I am only 18 and had this for almost 3 years now.


I thought I had mild IBS because I got diarrea at least once a weak. Emptied me right out. Then I was constapated. I tried an IBS diet...low fat...more carbs...cooked veggies etc. That slowed the diarrea but slowly things changed for the worse. I ended up with what I beleive was a small intestine bacterial infection. I'm using diet and supplements to resolve the matter. So far so good but it hasn't been long.There's probably nothing wrong with you according to the Docs. Medical people can sometimes view things in a narrow scope. However, you do have a problem. I suspect if you read through the site you'll gain information. Let me ask you...are you following a strict diet? Which one? What have you learned about food and diet and you? Did your symptoms subside after you changed your diet?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Wild horses Alot of managing your IBS symptoms is going to be hard work on your part. Trial & error to find what works best for you and your unique set of symptoms. Most people find a variety of treatments working in concert helps them best. So you may employ dietary changes, supplements, behavioral changes, (exercise and other stress management techniques) medications.. etc to help yourself. You may need some of everything.Diet is not everything.... However... yours sounds like it needs some work. It seems like most of what you ate was high in fat, or dairy or junk food.**Try eating well cooked veggies, LEAN proteins...(poultry-white meat and lean white fish at first then graduate to darker meats and perhaps LEAN pork and OCCASIONALLY lean red meats if you desire it. Skip ALL junk food, fried food.. etc. No pizza.. no lasagne... (unless it is a veggie lasagne) etc. You may crave the food you eat now for a bit... but I found my tastes changed. I began to like the things that didn't give me trouble and NOT like the things that did. Many folks find eating REAL low or no carb helps firm up heir BM's.If you like fruit... try eating a bit (NOT on an empty stomach would be best) of applesauce and or a few ripe green grapes or a half of a banana. Try fruits lower in sorbitol.Your life isn't ruined because you need to eat healthier. Please....Many IBS'Ders find that taking: *Calcium Carbonate Supplements help firm up their BM's. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread at the top of this forum for more info about it and instructions on how to take it.*Imodium tablets, preventatively, WITH meals with an anti-gas product can help firm up or stop their Diarrhea. Use a 1/2 or 1/4 tab if one whole tab is too much.Read the forum yourself and see if you can find other treatments that appeal to you.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

For IBS-D - stay away from fatty foods, red meat, nuts, raw fruits and vegetables, popcorn, dairy products (due to high fat content in most), coffee, alcohol, artificial sweetners. Start out with this and see if you get relief. Do check out the book Eating for IBS by Heather Van Vorous. You can find it at your local library. Heather has her ownweb site called Help for IBS, where she gives lots of valuable information.Hope this helps.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for all the answers, I dont really know much about the special diets my docotor never talked to me about it, but i am at the point of ignoring tons of food cause of flare ups, an example of what I eat in a week is this get up at 11:00am eat some dry ceriael then go onto the computer, get off computer eat lunch which usually is some chips or a ramen noodle package, then chores, more comuter, then dinner its either hot dogs, steak and frys,pizza, ribs with the side of mac and cheese, porkchops, fish sticks and finch frys, sometyime we have sides of mashed potatos and gravy or baked potatos, and much more, when i ever have the frys I eat just 5 or 6, 1 spoonfull of mac and cheese or 2 spoonfuls of potatos and gravy, I know i need to spend less time on the computer which i am going to start doing, any one know the best thing to get rid of cramps? the cramps I have are so bad i cry and wish this IBS-D would go away forever, if i could find something to handle the cramps i might be able to Tolerate my IBS-D better.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

wildhorses said:


> Thanks for all the answers, I dont really know much about the special diets my docotor never talked to me about it, but i am at the point of ignoring tons of food cause of flare ups, an example of what I eat in a week is this get up at 11:00am eat some dry ceriael then go onto the computer, get off computer eat lunch which usually is some chips or a ramen noodle package, then chores, more comuter, then dinner its either hot dogs, steak and frys,pizza, ribs with the side of mac and cheese, porkchops, fish sticks and finch frys, sometyime we have sides of mashed potatos and gravy or baked potatos, and much more, when i ever have the frys I eat just 5 or 6, 1 spoonfull of mac and cheese or 2 spoonfuls of potatos and gravy, I know i need to spend less time on the computer which i am going to start doing, any one know the best thing to get rid of cramps? the cramps I have are so bad i cry and wish this IBS-D would go away forever, if i could find something to handle the cramps i might be able to Tolerate my IBS-D better.


From the specific foods you've listed, I would avoid the pizza, potato chips, and french fries. I know it's probably hard for you because you're only 18, and you probably don't get to choose a lot of your meals. But a good first step would be to talk to your parents about it. See if you can't start eating with a purpose, and try to find out which things make it worse.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try peppermint capsules or peppermint tea for cramps. Peppermint is a natural anti-spasmodic. Or you could ask your Dr for a prescription antispasmodic.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

wildhorses said:


> Thanks for all the answers, I dont really know much about the special diets my docotor never talked to me about it, but i am at the point of ignoring tons of food cause of flare ups, an example of what I eat in a week is this get up at 11:00am eat some dry ceriael then go onto the computer, get off computer eat lunch which usually is some chips or a ramen noodle package, then chores, more comuter, then dinner its either hot dogs, steak and frys,pizza, ribs with the side of mac and cheese, porkchops, fish sticks and finch frys, sometyime we have sides of mashed potatos and gravy or baked potatos, and much more, when i ever have the frys I eat just 5 or 6, 1 spoonfull of mac and cheese or 2 spoonfuls of potatos and gravy, I know i need to spend less time on the computer which i am going to start doing, any one know the best thing to get rid of cramps? the cramps I have are so bad i cry and wish this IBS-D would go away forever, if i could find something to handle the cramps i might be able to Tolerate my IBS-D better.


Wow - no wonder you feel bad - do also stay away from the gravy, mac and cheese, hot dogs and steak, porkchops, and ribs! If you are flaring - it is important not to eat these foods you have listed - you need to give your intestinal track a chance to heal. As for the cold cereal - make sure it is not whole grains - the best would be rice chex or rice crispies - easy to digest. Better yet, eat oatmeal. For meat - white poultry (chicken or turkey with no skin) or fish (but not fried). Potatoes - best plain baked (no butter or margerine or sour cream - due to fat content). Or a sweet potatoe - again plain - without the fixings. No gravy - full of fat. No french fries - again very fatty. Stay away from chocolate (fat content), artificial sweetners, caffeine (in coffee and tea). Do drink peppermint herbal tea - relaxes the stomach. Start changing your diet and you will feel so much better with less diarrhea and cramping. Try taking a probiotic daily and peppermint oil capsules. But the most important first is diet - eliminate the foods that make IBS flareups - and start concentrating on foods you can eat. Once you do that - you will see a real difference in how you feel.


----------



## sprigzie (Oct 26, 2011)

To be honest I think even a normal person eating that diet would have some stomach problems,Maybe you should try the FODMAP diet?


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

wildhorses said:


> I am tired of my IBS-D I am down to drinking only water, I cant eat anything greasy except a couple frys 2 bacon slices and 2 sausages, i cant eat chocolate anymore, i cant drink milk, cant eat cheese, cant eat yogurt, cant eat apples or oranges, i cant eat lasagna, cant eat sloppy joes, can only eat 1 slise of pizza, cant drink any types of juices or sodas, or i flare up and i'm in so much pain it hurts during flareups i cry cause the cramping is sooo bad, i am on amitriptyline 50mg, it works cause if i dont take it i get Diarrhea, I have had so many tests done, my doctor did blood tests, upper GI/xray, ultrasound, a colonoscapy, and the test where they put a scope down your throat into your stomach all negative for anything they didnt find a thing, only fatty liver, which i need to loose 20 pounds, any one have a suggestion for me? I am at the point in tired of it, it seems like when i eat something i can have next thing u know i cant eat it, my doctor told me to live with it, I am asking her to do 1 last test called a HIDA scan cause for some odd reason my body keeps telling me check out my gallbladder even though i tested negative for gallstone on the ultrasound I keep wondering if my gallbladder is causing these symptoms, of really painful cramps and diarrhea, going through all this for almost 3 years now has become very embarrassing, I barley graduated high school cause i missed so much school because of flareups, I get scared of staying at other houses cause i'm embarrassed of spending alot of time in the bathroom when i have flareups, i'm scared of going away from a place where there is a bathroom nearby cause if i flare up i need a bathroom right there, this IBS-D is ruining my life,i see my doctor the day after Christmas, but I was hopping someone here might be able to help me on what medications to ask my doctor to try or what methods they use to help with their flareups can someone please help me? I am only 18 and had this for almost 3 years now.


----------



## maitland (Dec 23, 2011)

hello wildhorses....i didn't start ibs until much later in life but i can relate to your situation, surprisingly i did not want to take anti-d's for some time but now after a few months i only go once a day so i am happy about that part but i am tired alot and i still have cramps, bloating and gas, anyway you mention all the things you don't eat anymore but i would not ever chance bacon or sausage or lasagna or pizza.....if you do eat cheese or milk products you will pay for it, i have a dairy digestive aid but it is not 100% effective so it is better to comlain about the very limited diet we all live with and just do without..... try plain fish like cod or haddock baked in the oven, rice or boiled potato, squash, carrots, i drink lots of warm water with lemon or weak black tea....cold water hinders digestion by the way....home made soups are good... the soft vegetables and meat are tasty and easy to digest, (no creamy soups) of course craving tasty food is a given but this is hard work getting this mother under control so you have to be strong, i try not to allow myself too much self pity but it's hard not to be pissed about all of this. anyway, keep in touch and i will respond. oh and merry christmas....i just finished my baked fish and carrots....lucky me.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

thanks for the answers, I did pick up a box of pure peppermint herbal tea, and a box of brown sugar oatmeal, and I found out yesterday that I dont have an appointment till January 26, 2012, not December 26th,2011 lol oops. Anyway I am going to start really watching what I eat to prevent flare ups, I had one the other night so painful, I ended up going to bed at 7pm. I still couldnt find the pepperment capsuls i have been looking the past 2 weeks for them cause I read it on another website saying they help,but I have checked every store near me, from walmart to kmart, a cvs pharmacy store, rite aid, and so many more but nothing, but the cvs store said they can order some so that what im gonna have to do when I get paid again, which wont be till next month so I will have to stick with just the tea for now.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

wildhorses said:


> thanks for the answers, I did pick up a box of pure peppermint herbal tea, and a box of brown sugar oatmeal, and I found out yesterday that I dont have an appointment till January 26, 2012, not December 26th,2011 lol oops. Anyway I am going to start really watching what I eat to prevent flare ups, I had one the other night so painful, I ended up going to bed at 7pm. I still couldnt find the pepperment capsuls i have been looking the past 2 weeks for them cause I read it on another website saying they help,but I have checked every store near me, from walmart to kmart, a cvs pharmacy store, rite aid, and so many more but nothing, but the cvs store said they can order some so that what im gonna have to do when I get paid again, which wont be till next month so I will have to stick with just the tea for now.


You can order the peppermint oil capsules from Amazon. They have the best pricing too.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

catarific said:


> You can order the peppermint oil capsules from Amazon. They have the best pricing too.


I wanted to but my brother and a couple family member keep telling me you cant trust sites like that for medications like that cause they worry it could be poison, im wanting to order it from amizon.com cause It has the type im looking for the heathers tummy tables or something like that it for people with ibs and i really wanted to try it, do you get your on that website so i can tell people it is trust worthy?


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

wildhorses said:


> I wanted to but my brother and a couple family member keep telling me you cant trust sites like that for medications like that cause they worry it could be poison, im wanting to order it from amizon.com cause It has the type im looking for the heathers tummy tables or something like that it for people with ibs and i really wanted to try it, do you get your on that website so i can tell people it is trust worthy?


Do your family members live in caves? Amazon is one of the most trusted sites out there. I order things from Amazon every week. You'll be fine.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

You sound like you dont do much exercise.Try to get out and at least walk for a couple of hours a day if not get involved in some kind of sport or activity.It can help your IBS along with drinking plenty of water too.


----------



## LisaW (Jun 10, 2010)

Try going GLUTEN FREE and read IBS Free at Last by Patsy Catsos. Look at her web site ibsfreeatast.com. YOu have to change your diet ASAP. GI Dr's are not telling their IBS patients how important their diet is to their flareups. If I ate the foods you eat daily I would never leave the bathroom! Good luck


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

XXXBerto55 said:


> Do your family members live in caves? Amazon is one of the most trusted sites out there. I order things from Amazon every week. You'll be fine.


lol, no they dont I pick on them saying they watch too much tv lol, and k thx, when I get the money thats the first thing I'm doing is ordering those, I had a bad flare up today, and the only thing I ate last night for dinner was a homemade grinder, cucumbers, lettuce, tomato's, German bologna and maple honey ham,all in a grinder roll, and I ended up getting up at 11:something A.M. this morning and had that dinosaur egg oatmeal cereal it really brown sugar oatmeal so I don't know if it was last nights dinner catching up with me or the oatmeal cause I felt fine till I started eating the oat meal then I felt that urge to go an Wam a flare up, I talked to my doctor on the phone to see if their is any medication I could use till I can get the peppermint capsules for cramps and she told me I used the only 2 medications that help with the cramps which is amitriptuline and another one I cant think of the name of it, any ideas, I did drink some peppermint tea it tastes gross but I'm drinking it anyway, it sorta is helping but as soon as I go to the BR I cramp up a little but not as bad as earlier. thanks


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

wildhorses said:


> lol, no they dont I pick on them saying they watch too much tv lol, and k thx, when I get the money thats the first thing I'm doing is ordering those, I had a bad flare up today, and the only thing I ate last night for dinner was a homemade grinder, cucumbers, lettuce, tomato's, German bologna and maple honey ham,all in a grinder roll, and I ended up getting up at 11:something A.M. this morning and had that dinosaur egg oatmeal cereal it really brown sugar oatmeal so I don't know if it was last nights dinner catching up with me or the oatmeal cause I felt fine till I started eating the oat meal then I felt that urge to go an Wam a flare up, I talked to my doctor on the phone to see if their is any medication I could use till I can get the peppermint capsules for cramps and she told me I used the only 2 medications that help with the cramps which is amitriptuline and another one I cant think of the name of it, any ideas, I did drink some peppermint tea it tastes gross but I'm drinking it anyway, it sorta is helping but as soon as I go to the BR I cramp up a little but not as bad as earlier. thanks


Green vegetables,particularly lettuce can have a really bad effect on IBS D sufferers as can tomatoes also.These might have been responsible for your flare.


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

Truthfully, you really should read up on IBS to learn what is safe and not safe to eat. Either purchase or take this book out of the library: The First Year: IBS - by Heather Van Vorous. It is a wealth of information and very helpful. I read it a long time ago and just reread it yesterday. You can purchase it at Amazon or borrow it. The book is $10.85 and worth every penny.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try strong peppermint Altoids mints... they can help too.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

catarific said:


> Truthfully, you really should read up on IBS to learn what is safe and not safe to eat. Either purchase or take this book out of the library: The First Year: IBS - by Heather Van Vorous. It is a wealth of information and very helpful. I read it a long time ago and just reread it yesterday. You can purchase it at Amazon or borrow it. The book is $10.85 and worth every penny.


I don't have a local library, the nearest library is in the next town over but it cost $50.00 to sign up in order to borrow books, and as of ordering it on amizon i would have to wait till next month to get paid, thx for he help


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

BQ said:


> Try strong peppermint Altoids mints... they can help too.


k I will try them


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

had anyone here ever tried the medication Donnatal? http://www.drugs.com/cdi/donnatal.html


----------



## jazzytrav (Dec 23, 2011)

I've never tried Donnatal, but I have tried dicyclomine and hyoscyamine (currently taking the latter). I have also tried Align and other probiotics, but didn't have much positive results from that. Tried high-fiber diet...meh. Though I can definitely vouch for the person earlier saying that green vegetables are probably not good. I used to eat salads pretty regularly, but now I don't even go near them. What I try to do to still get the nutrients is to grind up spinach leaves in a smoothie-type drink. That way I can still get the nutrients from the spinach but my stomach doesn't have to work so hard to break it down. Dicyclomine helped a lot, and was the first thing prescribed to me when I was diagnosed by a GI doctor, but it also makes me EXTREMELY tired. I guess it's a trade-off, but at some point the zoning out was affecting my work and my marriage more than the IBS ever did.Hyoscyamine was prescribed to me by doctor as a way of treating without the drowsiness. It worked for a little while, but doesn't seem to do anything anymore.My next adventure will be with Probiotic Advantage. I bought one bottle and I'm going to see how it goes. Has anyone ever tried something like this before? As I mentioned, I've tried Align and other probiotics that have just 3 or 4 probiotics in them, but never anything that sounds this extreme. I'm hoping that this + hyoscyamine can be my tablet part of the equation.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

jazzytrav said:


> I've never tried Donnatal, but I have tried dicyclomine and hyoscyamine (currently taking the latter). I have also tried Align and other probiotics, but didn't have much positive results from that. Tried high-fiber diet...meh. Though I can definitely vouch for the person earlier saying that green vegetables are probably not good. I used to eat salads pretty regularly, but now I don't even go near them. What I try to do to still get the nutrients is to grind up spinach leaves in a smoothie-type drink. That way I can still get the nutrients from the spinach but my stomach doesn't have to work so hard to break it down. Dicyclomine helped a lot, and was the first thing prescribed to me when I was diagnosed by a GI doctor, but it also makes me EXTREMELY tired. I guess it's a trade-off, but at some point the zoning out was affecting my work and my marriage more than the IBS ever did.Hyoscyamine was prescribed to me by doctor as a way of treating without the drowsiness. It worked for a little while, but doesn't seem to do anything anymore.My next adventure will be with Probiotic Advantage. I bought one bottle and I'm going to see how it goes. Has anyone ever tried something like this before? As I mentioned, I've tried Align and other probiotics that have just 3 or 4 probiotics in them, but never anything that sounds this extreme. I'm hoping that this + hyoscyamine can be my tablet part of the equation.


Thats the second med i was on the Hyoscyamine and it works for less than 5 mins, so they took me off it, and left me with no cramp medication, and i have been told peppermint helps so i have tried the tea and ate peppermint candy canes and go some mints.


----------



## solutionseeker80 (Dec 16, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> Green vegetables,particularly lettuce can have a really bad effect on IBS D sufferers as can tomatoes also.These might have been responsible for your flare.


Hey!!!I'm so sorry to hear you are having problems with IBS-D but I really believe alot is down to your diet. I know it's hard when your 18 and are use to eating certain foods but to feel better you should look into a more wholesome diet...the less packaged and ready to eat food the better. Here's an example of some dietry changes that might help.Instead of juice in the morning try a tea (herbals good - no milk) or water. Eat toast with maybe a little jam or Peanut butter or whatever you preferFor snacks just go with fruit - if you want to stay away from acidic fruits go with Bananas, Pears or Apples. Or buy frut cups with a mixture.Biscuits can be good too....the less ingredience the better though. Shortbread is yummo!!Stay away from chocolate, or chips with oil all over them. (certains oils used in fatty and processed foods may cause a reaction)Cook in only Olive oil or butter.For dinner.....what about meat(Chicken,Beef, Lamb, Pork) baked potatos and veg. You could also try fish with a side of rice and Vegetables. Marinate the meat in a little soya sauce for taste a day before cooking and add some spices like oregano to your potatoes. A little butter with veggies always makes them taste better too!! If you eat ice cream usually for dessert swap it for the lactose free kind or what about a mango or strawberry sorbet!?!?When you have flare ups keep your meals simple and stay away from fatty/acidic or dairy foods. Oh and if milk upsets you stay away from mash potatoes cause they are made usually with cream or milk. Watch the gravy too!!I hope this helpsTake CareSolution seeker


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

solutionseeker80 said:


> Hey!!!I'm so sorry to hear you are having problems with IBS-D but I really believe alot is down to your diet. I know it's hard when your 18 and are use to eating certain foods but to feel better you should look into a more wholesome diet...the less packaged and ready to eat food the better. Here's an example of some dietry changes that might help.Instead of juice in the morning try a tea (herbals good - no milk) or water. Eat toast with maybe a little jam or Peanut butter or whatever you preferFor snacks just go with fruit - if you want to stay away from acidic fruits go with Bananas, Pears or Apples. Or buy frut cups with a mixture.Biscuits can be good too....the less ingredience the better though. Shortbread is yummo!!Stay away from chocolate, or chips with oil all over them. (certains oils used in fatty and processed foods may cause a reaction)Cook in only Olive oil or butter.For dinner.....what about meat(Chicken,Beef, Lamb, Pork) baked potatos and veg. You could also try fish with a side of rice and Vegetables. Marinate the meat in a little soya sauce for taste a day before cooking and add some spices like oregano to your potatoes. A little butter with veggies always makes them taste better too!! If you eat ice cream usually for dessert swap it for the lactose free kind or what about a mango or strawberry sorbet!?!?When you have flare ups keep your meals simple and stay away from fatty/acidic or dairy foods. Oh and if milk upsets you stay away from mash potatoes cause they are made usually with cream or milk. Watch the gravy too!!I hope this helpsTake CareSolution seeker


Thx this helps, as for drinks I only drink water everyday I dont drink anything else cause i cant find anything else that doesnt flare me up, and what I just started eating for breakfast is oatmeal cerial with a cup of water, lunch has been Ramen noodles, or another bowl of oatmeal, dinner for example tonight we are having hot dogs, I have been watching what I eat, with potatoes what I plan on doing is just making a baked potato and eating it that way cause my family does add milk to it to mash it, when I heard just chicken and fish from someone else i was like no cant be I dont care for fish the only fish i ate and like was trout, but hearing all these dinner ideas I am gonna definitely try them.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

Has anyone had any issues with Ramen noodle with IBS-D?


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

solutionseeker80 said:


> Hey!!!I'm so sorry to hear you are having problems with IBS-D but I really believe alot is down to your diet. I know it's hard when your 18 and are use to eating certain foods but to feel better you should look into a more wholesome diet...the less packaged and ready to eat food the better. Here's an example of some dietry changes that might help.Instead of juice in the morning try a tea (herbals good - no milk) or water. Eat toast with maybe a little jam or Peanut butter or whatever you preferFor snacks just go with fruit - if you want to stay away from acidic fruits go with Bananas, Pears or Apples. Or buy frut cups with a mixture.Biscuits can be good too....the less ingredience the better though. Shortbread is yummo!!Stay away from chocolate, or chips with oil all over them. (certains oils used in fatty and processed foods may cause a reaction)Cook in only Olive oil or butter.For dinner.....what about meat(Chicken,Beef, Lamb, Pork) baked potatos and veg. You could also try fish with a side of rice and Vegetables. Marinate the meat in a little soya sauce for taste a day before cooking and add some spices like oregano to your potatoes. A little butter with veggies always makes them taste better too!! If you eat ice cream usually for dessert swap it for the lactose free kind or what about a mango or strawberry sorbet!?!?When you have flare ups keep your meals simple and stay away from fatty/acidic or dairy foods. Oh and if milk upsets you stay away from mash potatoes cause they are made usually with cream or milk. Watch the gravy too!!I hope this helpsTake CareSolution seeker


Not sure why you quoted me as i only offered advice to the original poster.Im NOT the person asking for advice here.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

they could of hit reply and it made them quote it there are 2 reply buttons


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes JMC I think WIld Horses is probably right. They were not quoting you specifically..just trying to respond.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry,no offence intended. I just thought I was getting another ticking off.lol


----------



## PrettySparkly (Jan 6, 2012)

Sounds to me like you were doing what I did - blaming lots of foods but not actually managing to pinpoint one.Start a food / symptom diary as this will really help you to see how your flare ups relate to the food that you eat. Make a note of whatever you eat, and whenever you have symptoms, however mild or chronic. Note down the time that you eat and the time that you have an episode. Sounds to me like you definitely need to cut out the fatty foods completely for a while so that your poor system can recover. I haven't cut out fat altogether (as it is important for your body to get some), you just have to work out which fats you can tolerate. You might be ok with a small glass of milk (or some on your cerals), but dairy might be right out. You might be ok with a few nuts, but equally not. If you eat something and have a flare, cut it out of your diet for 2 weeks and then try it again - if you get the same symptoms then you know its not a food for you. Vegetables can cause problems too - you think they're all going to be good but its a lot of fiber to be eating. I'm finding that edamame beans and peas are good, as are carrots. Lettuce not so much so, but I can go for baby spinach if I fancy raw salad leaves. Do your baked potatoes with a little olive oil instead of butter and milk. The other thing I've started to do is eat less during my main meals, and try to snack on healthy foods through the rest of the day/ I eat slower now, I take care to chew my food properly rather than wolfing it down as fast as it will go. I always sit down to eat and I never skip a meal - no matter how I'm feeling tummy wise. These things all seem to be helping. I found out yesterday that a cooked breakfast (grilled bacon and sausage, baked beans, tomato, hash brown) does not sit well in my poor tummy! But I could probably eat it later in the day so it might just be about timings too. I hope that you manage to find a diet and lifestyle which suits you soon - best wishes


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

PrettySparkly said:


> Sounds to me like you were doing what I did - blaming lots of foods but not actually managing to pinpoint one.Start a food / symptom diary as this will really help you to see how your flare ups relate to the food that you eat. Make a note of whatever you eat, and whenever you have symptoms, however mild or chronic. Note down the time that you eat and the time that you have an episode. Sounds to me like you definitely need to cut out the fatty foods completely for a while so that your poor system can recover. I haven't cut out fat altogether (as it is important for your body to get some), you just have to work out which fats you can tolerate. You might be ok with a small glass of milk (or some on your cerals), but dairy might be right out. You might be ok with a few nuts, but equally not. If you eat something and have a flare, cut it out of your diet for 2 weeks and then try it again - if you get the same symptoms then you know its not a food for you. Vegetables can cause problems too - you think they're all going to be good but its a lot of fiber to be eating. I'm finding that edamame beans and peas are good, as are carrots. Lettuce not so much so, but I can go for baby spinach if I fancy raw salad leaves. Do your baked potatoes with a little olive oil instead of butter and milk. The other thing I've started to do is eat less during my main meals, and try to snack on healthy foods through the rest of the day/ I eat slower now, I take care to chew my food properly rather than wolfing it down as fast as it will go. I always sit down to eat and I never skip a meal - no matter how I'm feeling tummy wise. These things all seem to be helping. I found out yesterday that a cooked breakfast (grilled bacon and sausage, baked beans, tomato, hash brown) does not sit well in my poor tummy! But I could probably eat it later in the day so it might just be about timings too. I hope that you manage to find a diet and lifestyle which suits you soon - best wishes


thx, and about the milk i cant have any at all, and my doctor gave me a call last month and i forgot to post it but she wants to do another colonoscapy to double check things, so i am so not looking forword to it but I know when everything is cleaned out I am going to start eating 100% better than I do now, im taking it in as a fresh new start.


----------



## jenny92 (Aug 6, 2010)

wildhorses said:


> Has anyone had any issues with Ramen noodle with IBS-D?


I have! I learned the hard way with spicy ones. I can't eat even the mildest and most high quality japanese brands.


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

jenny92 said:


> I have! I learned the hard way with spicy ones. I can't eat even the mildest and most high quality japanese brands.


Why I asked is one time I ate it and I flared up, and well its odd some days I can eat it some days I cant I only eat the Chicken Ramon Noodle cups and I can have it some days and some days I cant.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well it could be the MSG they use in those kinds of products.. I have heard of MSG giving people problems here.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

You could also try calcium carbonate listed at the top of the page.Your doctor mentioned Amitriptyline,did you try that medication?


----------



## wildhorses (Dec 19, 2011)

jmc09 said:


> You could also try calcium carbonate listed at the top of the page.Your doctor mentioned Amitriptyline,did you try that medication?


k, and yes i take Amitriptyline 50mg every night, u can see my post under the post someone put asking about Amitriptyline.


----------

